# utf-8 nie dziala

## pancurski

zawartosc /etc/locales.build pokazuje min.

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2 

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8, 

polecenie locale  wywala: LC_ALL=pl_PL.UTF-8,

/etc/make.conf wpisalem: 

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE="48"

keymap jest ustawiony na "pl2", consolefont na "lat2-16" a UNICODE="yes", ale nie widze polskich liter, dotyczy to nano czy tez linksa, na forum co chwile zamiast liter widze znaki zapytania, zemergowalem glibc, a efektow zadnych nie widze

----------

## mirekm

No to jeszcze:

w /etc/rc.conf

```

UNICODE="yes"

```

i np. w /etc/env.d/95lang

```

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

```

w /etc/make.conf dodaj flage "unicode" do use

i wykonaj 

```

emerge -uD --newuse world

revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5

revdep-rebuild --soname libslang.so.1

```

A najlepiej przeczytaj to:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

I od razu będziesz mądrzejszy.

----------

## pancurski

tak,tak, czytalem HOWTO dotyczace polskiej lokalizacji, wpisy mialem zrobione zgodnie z instrukcja, niezapomnialem tez o flagach unicode, nls i userlocales,teraz robie emerge --update --deep --newuse world, zobacze czy to cos da, a tak swoja droga, dlaczego polecenie local -a | grep 'pl_PL" wywalala mi :

pl_PL

pl_PL.utf8, nie powinno przypadkiem byc pl_PL.UTF-8?

----------

## arsen

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> tak,tak, czytalem HOWTO dotyczace polskiej lokalizacji, wpisy mialem zrobione zgodnie z instrukcja, niezapomnialem tez o flagach unicode, nls i userlocales,teraz robie emerge --update --deep --newuse world, zobacze czy to cos da, a tak swoja droga, dlaczego polecenie local -a | grep 'pl_PL" wywalala mi :
> 
> pl_PL
> 
> pl_PL.utf8, nie powinno przypadkiem byc pl_PL.UTF-8?

 

jest to poprawne. a co do nano linksa itd. pewnie nie masz ncurses przekompilowanego z unicode.

----------

## Mroofka

Witacie

Ja się podczepię pod wątek. Miałem tworzyć swój ale jest dość mocno pokrewny więc najpierw spruje tutaj szukać pomocy.

Problem tkwi w wyświetlaniu polskich znaków po zmianie lokalizacji na UTF8. Niby wszystko zrobiłem jak należy wg howto z gentoo oraz z wiki-gentoo no ale efekt jest tu: http://lucy.e-wroc.com/pliki/mplayer.png A krótko mówiąc to pojawiają się zamiast polskich znaków ich odpowiedniki w hexach. Jeśli mógłbym prosić o instrukcje co należy zrobić by to działało bo wydaje mi się że już mam wszystko ustawione poprawnie. Aha wpisywanie polskich znaków zarówno pod KDE jak i terminalem (nie x'y) działa natomiast w terminalu jak i konsoli pod x'ami nie wyświetlają sie polskie znaki np w nano czy w man cos tam. dodatkowo wszystkie "tabelki" np w mc sa rozwalone doszczętnie zamiast kresek są ł.

Aha jeszcze jedno co z moimi dokumentami które pisałem do tej pory w innym kodowaniu niz utf czy beda jakies straszne problemy z ich poprawnym wyswetlaniem (brak polskich znakow) czy moze gdy wszystko ustawie poprawnie to będą one ok ? Wiem że pliki tekstowe można przekonwertować ale co np z plikami openoffica :>

Pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

musiałeś jednak czegoś do końca nie zrobić, przykład z mc świadczy że ncurses nie masz przekompilowanego z USE unicode, ten png co wkleiłeś to fragment mana mplayera, w documentacji też pisze co masz zrobić by manuale były w utf.

----------

## Mroofka

```
lucy ~ # emerge ncurses --newuse -vp

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6  -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx +unicode 0 kB

```

A to zaswiadczenie ze jednak mam przekompilowane z flaga unicode bo gdyby nie to byla by * przy unicode. Przepraszam za niespecjalny ton ale jestem juz poddenerwowany bo chyba 5 dzien się męcze a i tak jest to chyba 3 podejscie do tego tematu

cat /etc/man.conf:

```
TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

#NROFF          /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff  -mandoc -c

#NROFF          /usr/bin/nroff -Tutf8 -mandoc

JNROFF          /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

```

jak widac juz probowalem wielu wersji  :Razz:  a nic to nie pomaga  :Sad: 

LESSCHARSET=utf-8

mam i w /etc/profie i w ~/.bashrc_profile i co ?? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## arsen

masz basha czy zsh ? a może co innego ? przekompilowałeś mc ?

----------

## Mroofka

mam basha 3.0-r12 

tak wiele razy... 

ale przed momentem dalem poraz setny

```
revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5
```

i tym razem chce mi przekompilowac pół systemu a nie tylko 3 pakiety jak to zwykle bywało... w tym nadzieja tak więc odezwę się znowu gdy się kompilacja skończy

pozatym czy mugłbym prosić o odpowiedz odnośnie 

 *Quote:*   

> Aha jeszcze jedno co z moimi dokumentami które pisałem do tej pory w innym kodowaniu niz utf czy beda jakies straszne problemy z ich poprawnym wyswetlaniem (brak polskich znakow) czy moze gdy wszystko ustawie poprawnie to będą one ok ? Wiem że pliki tekstowe można przekonwertować ale co np z plikami openoffica :> 

 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Riklaunim

oofice, abiword i inne stosują wewnętrznie kodowanie utf-8  :Smile:  Pliki tekstowe - można łatwo konwertować (np. Kate - wybierasz z listy stare kodowanie, "zapisz jako" z nowym)

----------

## mirekm

 *Quote:*   

>  Aha wpisywanie polskich znaków zarówno pod KDE jak i terminalem (nie x'y) działa natomiast w terminalu jak i konsoli pod x'ami nie wyświetlają sie polskie znaki np w nano czy w man cos tam. dodatkowo wszystkie "tabelki" np w mc sa rozwalone doszczętnie zamiast kresek są ł. 

 

Też miałem taki syf. Dodatkowo przy uruchamianiu programów np w KDE miałem komunikat w stylu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> QT: X server locale not supported.
> 
> 

 

Dopiero zmiana w /etc/env.d/95lang (czy jakkolwiek tam masz)

z 

```

LANG="pl_PL.UTF8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF8"

```

na 

```

LANG="pl_PL.utf8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

```

Poskutkowała.

Nie wiem dlaczego tak jest, ale np. locale -a

wyświetla również "utf8" małymi literami.

----------

## Mroofka

U mnie niestety musi być pl_PL.UTF-8 bo inaczej nic nie dziala :/

A mam jeszcze pytanie o aplikacje typu gmplayer xmms i pewnie jeszcze inne bo one ni ewyswietlaja polskich znakow w menu czy to da sie naprawic?

Pozatym mplayer nie wyswietla mi polskich napisw do filmu zarowno tych z kodowanie cp1250 jak i tych z UTF-8... 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Lord_Raven

a juz myslalem ze tylko u mnie to nie dziala. wlasnie stawiam 2005.1 i siedze nad tym utf'em juz od kilku godzin. moj przypadek:

locale -a | grep 'pl_PL' zwraca: pl_PL.utf8

ustawienie w env.d zmiennych LANG i LC_ALL na pl_PL.utf8 powoduje:

 - brak polskich znakow w konsoli

 - rozjerzdzajacy sie mc bez polskich znakow

ustawienie owych zmiennych na pl_PL.UTF-8 powoduje podobny efekt tyle ze juz mc sie nie rozjerzdza

env-update robione, emerge -DN robione revdep-rebuild robione.

ehhh rece mi juz opadajaLast edited by Lord_Raven on Tue Sep 27, 2005 8:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mroofka

tak ja też już wymiękam, i jeśli niedługo tego nie ustawie to chyba sobie poraz kolejny odpuszcze. Nie moge sobie pozwolić na brak polskich napisów w gmplayerze  :Very Happy: .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> Nie moge sobie pozwolić na brak polskich napisów w gmplayerze .

 

spróbuj zainstalowac 'corefont' i dodaj wpis w ~/.mplayer/config:

```
subcp = cp1250

font = "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf"
```

u mnie bynajmnije to dziala

----------

## Mroofka

Wielkie dzięki pomogło napisy sa po polsku... szkoda tylko że tyle zabawy z tym.. bo mplayer przyjął kodowanie UNICODE i za każdym razem musze to zmienić na inne... no cóż ... narazie niech będzie :p

a co z wygladem aplikacji typu xmms czy gmplayer masz plskie znaczki w menu tych programow ?

I wlasciwie jak Ci się wyświetla to forum bo u mnie od jakiegoś czasu są zamiast polskich znaków znaki "?"

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> a co z wygladem aplikacji typu xmms czy gmplayer masz plskie znaczki w menu tych programow ?

 

nie uzywam xmms, a zamiast niego bmp (beep-media-player) i problemu nie mam. z gui do mplayera rowniez nie korzystam, wole tryb tekstowy  :Smile: 

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> I wlasciwie jak Ci się wyświetla to forum bo u mnie od jakiegoś czasu są zamiast polskich znaków znaki "?"

 

jak dlugo jestem na forum to mam z tym problemy, ale to nie nasza wina a teg forum.

----------

## Lord_Raven

po dlugich bojach udalo mi sie zunicodowac xterma. oto przepis (moze sie komus przyda):

```
xterm -u8 -fn -'misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-13-*-iso10646-1'
```

----------

## smyq

Czy nie wystarczylo uruchomic

```
uxterm
```

zamiast 

```
xterm
```

----------

## Lord_Raven

wystarczylo, tyle ze pod xfce4 ten terminal strasznie kiepskow wyglada (chodzi o czcionke) i meczylem sie coby znalezc jaks w utf8

----------

## smyq

spox   :Wink: 

EDIT:

Dla testow : http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/examples/UTF-8-demo.txt

----------

